# First agility trial; ??Regular or Preferred??



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I personally will enter the regular classes as long as the dog does not have issues jumping. 

I kind of reserve the Preferred classes for older dogs who still love to run but need lower heights, or, if a dog develops any issues at trials that I'd like to work on. Like if they develop a problem with weave entries, entering them in Novice Preferred gives them more attempts  

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Is Augie typically a good jumper? With Ruby having the jumps lower probably wouldn't have made much difference (when she takes down a jump, she TAKES DOWN a jump!). And unless the dog is really pokey I doubt a few extra seconds will really matter a whole lot (but I'm speaking as the owner of a fast dog, so I've never even thought about time). I guess it really depends on where you would feel more comfortable. You can try preferred first and if Augie appears to be up for more height, enter regular next trial. I have friends that went back and did preferred with older dogs. It kind of threw a lot of them for a loop to go back to Novice courses after having run Excellent for a long time, so maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to do Novice preferred, then Novice regular so that if you want to come back to do preferred when Augie is older you can start in Open rather than having to go all the way back to Novice.

I am going to start Piper in preferred (if I ever get to training her), but that's more because of her elbows than anything.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie is now a confident jumper. He had fear issues a couple of year ago but we've managed to overcome those. I like the idea of alternating between regular and preferred for Novice, good idea.



IowaGold said:


> Is Augie typically a good jumper? With Ruby having the jumps lower probably wouldn't have made much difference (when she takes down a jump, she TAKES DOWN a jump!). And unless the dog is really pokey I doubt a few extra seconds will really matter a whole lot (but I'm speaking as the owner of a fast dog, so I've never even thought about time). I guess it really depends on where you would feel more comfortable. You can try preferred first and if Augie appears to be up for more height, enter regular next trial. I have friends that went back and did preferred with older dogs. It kind of threw a lot of them for a loop to go back to Novice courses after having run Excellent for a long time, so maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to do Novice preferred, then Novice regular so that if you want to come back to do preferred when Augie is older you can start in Open rather than having to go all the way back to Novice.
> 
> I am going to start Piper in preferred (if I ever get to training her), but that's more because of her elbows than anything.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Denise,
I know nothing about agility but wanted to wish you lots of luck on your first agility trial!
What trial are you thinking of entering?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I run my lab preferred. The reason I chose to was two sided, first of all I wasn't thinking about the end and titles (at that time) and she was my first dog, and second she is a HUGE dog, and she would have to jump 24", and I just think that she would be a LOT of dog landing off those jumps. So we took the preferred path and we are working on finishing our PAX. 

I would probably run regular, if your dog does not have any issues and (personal opinion here folks) doesn't jump out of the 20" division. A dog that measures "over" 22" must jump 24". I think 24" is a lot of jump for most dogs. Sure a lot of them handle it fine, but I also see a lot of dogs look like at that height they don't enjoy it much. It is nice if you have a dog who likes agility and does well to have a division like preferred to move into as the dog ages so it still can play. 

When we were talking about getting our lab pup, I thought we could start her out in preferred, get her some ring experience then start over again in regular. My trainer said bad idea. Her suggestion was wait until the dog is ready then just run regular. 

Time shouldn't be a problem unless you REALLY have a slow dog. In novice the course times are generous, and you can Q with "some" time faults. It gets tighter every division you move up, but until you get to excellent B, you can have 'some' time faults and Q. I would not worry there. Now truth is the 20" division is the toughest to "place" in. You have all your border collies, and Australian shepards at that height. However if you don't care about winning, you can still Q and have a great time. At AKC Nationals last year, there were over 900 dogs in the 20" division alone. They are talking about having 2 rings for the 20" dogs in the future. The 20" and 16" are the biggest number of dogs. Just so you know. 

Enter Auggie, go and have a GREAT time and just don't worry about it. Agility is very addicting. I love the sport and once you trial you will be truly bitten by the bug!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You are in So Cal right? What trial are you entering?

I agree with the other comments, as long Augie is fine jumping that height, I would enter him in regular. Have you been practicing at his regular jump height? For how long?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

We are thinking of entering Valley Hills (Van Nuys) in December.

In class he jumps 16", full height would be 20". He jumped 20" at a match we went to without any issue. I don't think he noticed the difference.
We usually don't jump full height in class, but I will be starting to periodically have him do 20" in class to prepare.

He's been jumping at 20" in obedience class and hasn't had any issue.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would definitely practice him at 20" in class before the trial if that is what you enter him in. I pretty much always practice my dogs at full height, but at a minimum I will jump them full height for the two weeks prior to the trial.

I will not be at the Valley Hills trial since the San Diego Golden Club is holding their own trial down here, good luck though!!! Hopefully we get to see you sometime.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd do regular.


----------

